# Does anybody know what this is????



## potstone (Oct 13, 2009)

I found this a while back in an old dumping area from the 1800's.
 I have no clue as to what it was used for. Has anybody
 ever seen one before or know what it is? 
 Thanks, Greg


----------



## potstone (Oct 13, 2009)

#2


----------



## potstone (Oct 13, 2009)

#3


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 13, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, these devices were used to help people to break their addiction to blowing bubbles.. an interesting find!!


----------



## athometoo (Oct 13, 2009)

chastity belt? sure would discourage me[]


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 13, 2009)

That's an unusual object for sure.  The wire hoop obviously slides up to hold the ball somewhat in the hole.  The only thing I can think of would be to grip something like leather or canvas so it could be stretched without putting a hole in it or leaving marks.  There has to be some reason to have it locked in that position.  Any other guesses?


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like it was used with a machine or something where they didnt want it to wander off. Looks like maybe it held cloth or leather for cutting a button hole. Its odd looking.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 14, 2009)

A skirt pin. holds the slit in a skirt together?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2009)

...if anybody actually knows what this thing is, I hope they're not holding out on us, snickering at our lame-oâ„¢  guesses...


----------



## glass man (Oct 14, 2009)

THE RAT CHAIN GANG![8D] JAMIE


----------



## potstone (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the thoughts. [] It is a strange object and one
 that has had me baffled since I found it. I thought it may have
 been used to hang a wash rag or towel to dry in a kitchen. Thats just one of many thoughts since I had found it. If anybody
 comes up with something new please post, I enjoy reading all the
 idea's. Thanks, Greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe it was a hook for a well bucket?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2009)

[][]


----------



## woody (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like it may be part of an animal trap with that type of keeper.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2009)

..an intelligence test.. "put the ball through the hoop" ..


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 14, 2009)

Is it somethimg to do with old muskets or wadding? It almost looks like the size of a musket ball.[&:]


----------



## woody (Oct 14, 2009)

If you notice in the first photo there are notches where the keeper would lock into place along the rod with the hoop.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  sewellbottleman
> 
> Charlie, I studied it more closely and I think you just might be wrong.
> I think its push the hoop around the ball not push the ball through the hoop.
> Do you see what I am trying to say?


 
 I don't get it... you are wrong, it's ball thru hoop can't you see?? Or else they would make it the other way around..


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 14, 2009)

Is it a locking nostril ball for leading a bull. With large nostrils. No thats about the right size.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 14, 2009)

It is the right size for the muzzle ball patch, although a very slow and ardous way of  patch cutting. Hmmm , I know a teen who could add that to the nose ring.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2009)

If this thing ends up on ebay, I guarantee you some kid will have it somehow attached to the face.. today's youth.. this is what happens when you outlaw corporal punishment!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2009)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## ktbi (Oct 15, 2009)

DIY Circumcision????


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 15, 2009)

All i know is that the pull slide has notches on the piece of metal so i would lean towards everyones fabric suggestion seem slike the notches would control the ammount of pressure being applied to different sized materials..the ball has some wear on the side..so it was used like all hell..


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd say its to be used as Kilroy was saying .To hold canvas or leather to stretch it. Heres a pic of a bull or hog lead .
 bill


----------



## LC (Oct 17, 2009)

This apparatus in used to lead a bull . The round ends fits into its nose and will let you take him any place you want . Or at least I think that is what it is used for .

 Should have read this a bit further Bill , thought you were asking a question about it . Sorry about that . Just as well , I had not made a fool of myself all day !


----------



## rockbot (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Bill, isn't that used to grab the noise ring on a bull or hog? I have a hog farm and I would be scared to grab my boar with that thing. lol

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## bawtils (Oct 18, 2009)

It actually looks like a grommet(sp?) hook. Think about how you would attach a flag to the rope to hoist up a pole. Nowadays we use spring clips, but before you would probably have tied ropes to attach the flag.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 18, 2009)

or maybe an early bondage toy.  ouch.


----------



## farmerdan (Nov 21, 2009)

OK this has been a fun thread, and some of your guesses have been downright hilarious, but it's about time this one got answered. I know what this thingy was, and can prove it, because I have one that's in current use that I will post a picture of later tonight. Its a RAG HANGER. It was used to keep a hemmed rag or dishcloth handy near a work area. The rag was placed between the ball and ring, just inside the hem (usually at the corner) then you would pinch the clamp together and ratchet the collar ring up to secure it. The chain end would be attached just under the level of the counter/ bench/ butcher block etc.When one needed a rag to wipe tools/ knives/ hands/ dishes etc, all one had to do was to reach down, and there it was. It kept the rag out of the way off the counter, and saved time because you didn't have to keep stopping to hang it elsewhere - you just let go! When the rag became too filthy/ bloody/ wet etc. to keep using, one would quickly and easily pinch to release the collar ring, and replace with a clean one. Quite a good little invention, I'm surprised we don't still use them. So Greg, now that you know what it was/ is, go nail it up in your garage or kitchen - why not? -Dan


----------



## farmerdan (Nov 21, 2009)

Ours is a slightly different design, but the same idea - it was missing the chain so we just used a screw eye to attach it. this one was from the 1920's. I'm guessing yours was older and looks more industrial - a butcher shop maybe?


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 21, 2009)

I have seen them in Bars[8D]----still in use today[8|]----good guess[]


----------



## potstone (Nov 22, 2009)

Dan, looks like you have solved the puzzle. Having one in use and
 knowing all along what is was and then reading some of the 
 post must have been amusing. Maybe I will put the one I posted
 to use. Thanks, Greg


----------



## farmerdan (Nov 23, 2009)

Actually, I didn't realize it at first - I knew it reminded me of something I had seen before, but I couldn't put my finger on it. Friday night, I was doing dishes out at my dad's house, and it suddenly dawned on me! [8|] I noticed you had pretty much guessed it already, but I thought I would just confirm... Yeah it was a funny post...cheerio fixer...lol...and I loved the Ebay pages. Have a good holiday - I'm sure there will be plenty of dishes to do. -Dan


----------

